# دشنت مدينة موسكو الروسية اليوم أول محطة كهرباء تعمل بمخلفات الصرف الصحي



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

*دشنت مدينة موسكو الروسية اليوم أول محطة كهرباء تعمل بمخلفات الصرف الصحي ,ولمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الدخول الى الرابط التالي *http://arabic.cnn.com/2009/scitech/2/2/russia.power_biomass/index.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 فبراير 2009)

*موسكو، روسيا (CNN) -- كلنا سمع بإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح أو المياه أو المد، ولكن في روسيا تم مؤخراً تدشين أول محطة كهرباء تعمل بواسطة الكتلة الحيوية.*
فقد دخلت السبت الماضي أول محطة روسية لتوليد الكهرباء تعمل بالغاز المنتج من مخلفات الصرف الصحي حيز التشغيل في جنوب شرق العاصمة الروسية، وهي محطة صغيرة تبلغ قدرتها 10 ميغاوات، على أن يبدأ العمل في إنشاء محطة مماثلة أخرى.
وقال مسؤول في بلدية موسكو إنها محطة الكهرباء الوحيدة في روسيا التي تعمل بالغاز الحيوي المنتج من ترسبات مياه الصرف الصحي، وفقاً لوكالة الأنباء الروسية "نوفوستي."
وسيستخدم إنتاج هذه المحطة في جزئه الأكبر في تشغيل أجهزة تنقية المياه.
ويساهم إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من مخلفات الصرف الصحي، إلى جانب إنتاج الطاقة، في المساعدة على التخلص من التلوث البيئي، فهو في نهاية المطاف، منتج عضوي، يستفاد منه في حرق الغازات الناجمة عن ترسبات الصرف الصحي.
يشار إلى أن الوقود المنتج مما يعرف بـ"الكتلة الحيوية" ينتج عنه كميات أقل من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون تقل بنسبة 65 في المائة عن كمية الوقود التقليدي.
يذكر أن روسيا، تعد من الدول الرائدة في البحث عن مصادر طاقة بديلة، إذ وافق البرلمان الروسي في وقت سابق على مساهمة روسيا في جهود إنشاء مفاعل نووي حراري دولي على الأرض، بهدف إيجاد ما سينهل منه العالم الطاقة المطلوبة لديمومة الحياة في كوكب الأرض.
وكانت روسيا أول من تطرق لإمكانية إنشاء أول مفاعل نووي حراري في العالم وذلك إبان الحقبة السوفيتية، عندما اقترح الاتحاد السوفيتي في العام 1985 على فرنسا أن تساعدها في تشييد ما منشأة فريدة من نوعها في العالم.





​


وقوبل الاقتراح الروسي آنذاك بجانب من الحذر من قبل المسؤولين الفرنسيين، غير أنه استمر في استرعاء اهتمام حكومات الكثير من الدول.
وخلص علماء العالم في النهاية إلى استنتاج مفاده أنه ليس بمقدور دول العالم فرادى إنجاز مشروع باهظ التكلفة، فقرر عدد من دول العالم الدخول في تعاون مشترك من أجل إنشاء ما سيزود عالم المستقبل بالطاقة، بتكلفة استثمارية تقارب 12 مليار دولار.


هذا نص الخبر من CNN

فعلا مشروع جبار ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر


----------



## ikmadi (9 مايو 2010)

_الله يجزيك الف خير_


----------



## mehdi09 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر


----------



## sred (16 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الخبر*


----------



## turbine eng (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## مستريورك (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا شيء جميل انت تولد طاقه من شيء كانو اشخاص ثانين يحاولون يتخلصون منه 
ياليت يطبق عندنا


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 سبتمبر 2011)

يا بلاش


----------

